# Suche Soundtreiber für IBM Notebook...



## bigfella (14. Oktober 2005)

HI..
Hab mir Suse Linux 10 auf meinem IBM Thinkpad 600E Notebook installiert.
Bis auf die Erkennung der Soundkarte hat alles funktioniert.--> Keinen Sound!
Was soll ich nun machen? 
Hat vielleicht jemand das gleiche Problem?
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mußt Du das Modul für die *cs4236* nachladen.
Probier mal in der Konsole aus:

```
modprobe snd-cs4236
```
Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:
a) Es gibt eine Fehlermeldung
b) es läd, aber die Soundkarte wird immer noch nicht erkannt
c) die Soundkarte wird erkannt

Achtung bei Möglichkeit b) sollte man mit *rmmod* das Modul wieder aus dem Speicher laden. Das passiert nämlich nicht automatisch bei manuell geladenen Treibern.
Mit *lsmod* kann man sich übrigens geladene Module auflisten lassen.

Danach sollte die Soundkarte erkannt werden.

Du mußt das Modul aber - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - in die /etc/Modules.conf eintragen damit es automatisch beim bootvorgang geladen wird!

Have fun with sound


----------



## bigfella (16. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Werde es ausprobieren...
Thx


----------

